# Asked my Vet about playing with the ears



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

My pup had his first Vet visit the other day, and I asked him about the posts ive read on here about people freaking out about people touching their GSD's ears. He just looked at me, and said something to the tune of "crazy people will tell you that".

Then he went on the explain that it is cartilage in their ears that hardens after a while, and it is mostly genetic when/if it happens. We then talked about how hard puppies play with their litter-mates, getting crawled over, getting bit on their ears, etc. This is more "abuse" to their ears than any human could inadvertanly cause by petting a puppies head.

Your thoughts?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was told when they are pups to touch ears and paws 
so they get use to it for when you have to clean ears and/or put medicine in them. 
touch paws so they are use to it when its time to cut nails


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes genetics play a huge part, but clearly two gsd parents with erect ears doesnt always equal an offspring with erect ears - so there must be more to it. puppies do roughhouse with their littermates and for a dog with weak cartilage, it carries the possibility of damage.

touching ears and paws in my opinion is fine and its different then man-handling and folding ears down, etc.

i think its just one of those play it safe sort of deals...

do keep in mind however, that the average vets experience with gsds and their genetics is much less than someone who raises gsd and are familiar with the different lines, etc. so consider the source when you hear conflicting statements.


----------

